

Go Concurrency Patterns: Pipelines and Cancellation (2014) - Spiritus
http://blog.golang.org/pipelines

======
valevk
I'm rather surprised an official Go blog post (from 13 March 2014) was posted
on HN until now.

Very good blog post. I'm always delighted about the clean way those blogs are
written.

~~~
kristianp
Of course it's been posted before, but some quality articles get reposted
every so often. Here's a previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7395045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7395045)

